# المجموعة الاولى من كتب تصميم العمليات من ............ م . الغباري



## عبود20 (24 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وتتوالى المفاجأت بمجموعة من كتب تصميم العمليات

ISBN: 3527310894
Title: *Process Development : From the Initial Idea to the Chemical Production Plant*
Author: G. Herbert Vogel
Publisher: John Wiley & Sons
Publication Date: 2005-05-06
Number Of Pages: 492





http://rapidshare.de/files/24235702/Process_Development_-_G.H.Vogel.pdf


---------------------------------------------

ISBN: 0070391599
Title: *Process Modeling, Simulation and Control for Chemical Engineers, 2nd Edition*
Author: William L. Luyben
Publisher: McGraw-Hill Companies
Publication Date: 1989-08-01
Number Of Pages: 725





http://rapidshare.de/files/10383733/PMSCCE2nd.pdf.html 

or

http://rapidshare.de/files/18026251/5K200604110017.rar.html
PASSWORD: A13th06pMsAcFcE2

or

http://www.share.am/dl/745451505/5K200604110017.rar
PASSWORD: A13th06pMsAcFcE2

---------------------------------------------

ISBN: 0471216631
Title: *Product and Process Design Principles : Synthesis, Analysis, and Evaluation, Second Edition*
Author: Warren D. Seider J. D. Seader Daniel R. Lewin 
Publisher: Wiley
Publication Date: 2003-07-24
Number Of Pages: 820





http://rapidshare.de/files/27256386...inciples_Synthesis__Analysis___Evaluation.pdf 

or

http://www.bestsharing.com/files/ms...les_Synthesis__Analysis___Evaluation.pdf.html 

or

http://rapidshare.de/files/18227485/Product_and_Process_Design_Principles.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/18229033/Product_and_Process_Design_Principles.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/18230586/Product_and_Process_Design_Principles.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/18232087/Product_and_Process_Design_Principles.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/18277115/Product_and_Process_Design_Principles.part5.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/18279722/Product_and_Process_Design_Principles.part6.rar


-------------------------------------------

ISBN: 0824742745
Title: *Chemical Industries, Chemical Process Engineering, 2003-08*
Author: Harry Silla
Publisher: Marcel Dekker
Publication Date: 2003-08-01
Number Of Pages: 504





http://rapidshare.com/files/4377918/Chemical_Process_Engineering_Design_and_Economics_-_H._Silla.rar 

or

http://rapidshare.de/files/18098679/Chemical_Process_Engineering_Design_and_Economics_-_H._Silla.rar


---------------------------------------------
ISBN: 0884150259
Title: *Applied Process Design for Chemical and Petrochemical Plants, Volume 1, 3rd Edition (Applied Process Design for Chemical and Petrochemical Plants*)
Author: Ernest E. Ludwig
Publisher: Gulf Professional Publishing
Publication Date: 1995-02-23
Number Of Pages: 630




http://rapidshare.de/files/14915004...l_and_Petrochemical_Plants__Volume_1.pdf.html

or

http://rapidshare.de/files/3094064/AppliedProcessDesignChemicalPetrochemicalPlants1.pdf.html 

--------------------------------------------
ISBN: 082474036X
Title: *Process Engineering Economics (Chemical Industries*)
Author: James Couper
Publisher: CRC
Publication Date: 2003-08-26
Number Of Pages: 384




http://rapidshare.de/files/17279823/Process_Engineering_Economics_-_James_R._Couper.rar

---------------------------------------------

ISBN: 0816905657
Title: *Guidelines for Engineering Design for Process Safety*
Author: Center for Chemical Process Safety (Ccps
Publisher: Wiley-AIChE
Publication Date: 1993-09-01
Number Of Pages: 608



http://rapidshare.de/files/14704615/Guidelines_for_Engineering_Design_for_Process_Safety.rar.html


or

http://rapidshare.de/files/14738226/Guidelines_for_Engineering_Design_for_Process_Safety.rar.html 

or

Chapter 11

http://rapidshare.de/files/20975618/ch11.pdf.html

complete book

http://rapidshare.de/files/20976043/GEDPS.rar.html 

--------------------------------------------

ISBN: 0824743113
Title: *Food Process Design (Food Science and Technology*)
Author: Zacharias B. Maroulis George D. Saravacos 
Publisher: CRC
Publication Date: 2003-05-09
Number Of Pages: 536



http://rapidshare.de/files/33041591/FPD.rar.html

mirror:

http://mihd.net/5.1802/FPD.rar.html

or

http://www.bestsharing.com/files/ms001149062/Food Process Design.rar.html

--------------------------------------------

ISBN: 0884156516
Title: *Applied Process Design for Chemical and Petrochemical Plants, Volume 3, 3rd Edition (Applied Process Design for Chemical and Petrochemical Plants*)
Author: Ernest E. Ludwig
Publisher: Gulf Professional Publishing
Publication Date: 2001-02-15
Number Of Pages: 712



http://rapidshare.de/files/18210492/e0884156516.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/18211003/e0884156516.part2.rar

password : www.blueportal.org


or

http://rapidshare.de/files/3095596/...l_And_Petrochemical_Plants__Volume_3.pdf.html 

or

http://rapidshare.de/files/18378668...__Volume_3__Third_Edition__KINGDWARF.zip.html 

--------------------------------------------


ISBN: 0071374337
Title: *Chemical Process and Design Handbook, 1st edition, 2001-12*
Author: James Speight
Publisher: McGraw-Hill Professional
Publication Date: 2001-12-11
Number Of Pages: 1000





http://rapidshare.de/files/4266338/Chemical.Process.and.Design.Handbook.rar.html


rar password: ebookclub

or

http://methylethyl.8k.com/ChemicalandProcessDesign.zip

or

http://rapidshare.de/files/2484257/Chemical.Process.and.Design.Handbook.pdf.html


or

http://rapidshare.de/files/17326806/JGSpeight.rar.html

Password: www.AvaxHome.ru

or

http://rapidshare.de/files/24299011/Chemical.Process.and.Design.Handbook.rar
Password: spiderman 

or

http://up-file.com/download/68d1d7918362/Chemical-Process-And-Design-Handbook.pdf.html


or

http://rapidshare.com/files/2017052/ChemicalProcessDesignHandbook_muyac.rar

-------------------------------------------- 






​


----------



## softchem (25 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا على المجهود الكبير ويجب مراعاة التاكد من فعالية الروابط
بارك اللة بكم وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## freedom lover (25 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا على المجهود الكبير
ونرجو من المشرف أبو عزام تثبيت الموضوع


----------



## softchem (25 نوفمبر 2006)

اسف اخى عبود على تعليقى السابق الروابط تعمل وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## Eng.Osama2006 (26 نوفمبر 2006)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## mr_ddt2007 (26 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا على المجهود وننتظر المزيد ومن فضلك حاول ايجاد موقع ار غير رابد شير لرفع الملفات


----------



## Basel (26 نوفمبر 2006)

Ookookookookookook


----------



## محمد عزيز (27 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك وسدد خطاك ونتمنى منك المزيد


----------



## عبود20 (4 ديسمبر 2006)

اشكر الجميع على الردود............................. وان شاء الله نوافيكم بالمزيد :13:


----------



## عبود20 (20 سبتمبر 2007)

اشكر الاخوة الاعزاء على الردود الطيبه


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (3 نوفمبر 2007)

تحياتى جدددددددددددددددددددددددا


----------

